# Was ist bei Gewerbeanmeldung zu beachten?



## Chuck Liddell (4. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin durch googeln auf euer Forum aufmerksam geworden als ich, man denkt es kaum , auf der Suche nach Infos über Gewerbeanmeldung war. Ich hoffe dass ihr mir in dieser Hinsicht etwas helfen könnt.

Ich bin zur Zeit Arbeitslos und möchte ein Onlineshop aufmachen (zuerst nur bei ebay) und dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Welche Gewerbeart muss ich anmelden? (Einzelhändler?)

2. Wenn ich ein Gewerbe anmelde was muss ich an Steuern zahlen (MwSt, Gewinnsteuer)? Ich denke dass der Umsatz in diesem Jahr nicht über 2 Tausend Euro hinausgeht

3. Was muss ich sonst noch beachten?

Ich bin noch ein richtiger Anfänger was die ganze Sache angeht und wäre deshalb für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Chuck Liddell (8. April 2008)

hat den keiner ein paar Tipps für mich?


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. April 2008)

Hallo,

ganz kurz:

1. Geh einfach zum Finanzamt und hol dir einen Gewerbeschein, damit kannst du das ganze schon als Kleingewerbe angehen lassen. Dürfte das einfachste und unbürokratischste sein.

2. Bei Kleingewerbebetreibenden fällt zunächst mal keine Gewerbesteuer an. Umsatzsteuer musst du allerdings trotzdem bezahlen, kannst diese aber (meines Wissens nach) auf die Kunden umlegen bzw. als Vorsteuer geltend machen.

3. Wenn du das Gewerbe aus einer Arbeitslosigkeit heraus startest, solltest du dich auch beim Arbeitsamt mal schlau machen, ob dir nicht vielleicht sogar ein Übergangsgeld oder Gründungszuschuss zusteht.

In jedem Fall würde ich dir aber raten, nochmal die üblichen Adressen (Arbeitsamt, Finanzamt, IHK) abzuklappern und zusätzliche Informationen einzuholen. Vielleicht gibt es bei dir in der Nähe ja auch Gründerberatungen oder etwas in der Richtung. Die helfen dir in der Regel gerne weiter.

Grüße, D.


----------



## Chuck Liddell (11. April 2008)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für den Tipp mit dem Kleingewerbe, darauf wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen. 
Ich hab jetzt auch wegen Kleingewerbe etwas nachgegoogelt und es sieht wohl so aus dass ich dort keine MwSt meinen Kunden berechnen muss. 

An das Arbeitsamt hab ich auch schon gedacht aber von denen gibts keine Unterstützung. 
Gründerberatungen wäre zwar auch etwas aber es kostet halt auch Geld und ich brauche dann eigentlcih jeden cent wenn ich ein Onlineshop aufmache.

Mal eine andere Frage. Ich habe keine Ahnung von Programmierung und möchte deswegen einen Anbieter nehmen bei dem vieles schon vorgefertigt ist und ich nur einige Sachen anpassen muss. Kennt jemand evtl. da einen guten Anbieter?


----------



## chmee (11. April 2008)

Gewerbeschein bekommt man beim Gewerbeamt. Beim FA holt man sich die Steuernummer für das Gewerbe. Du kannst Dich sogar von der Umsatzsteuerpflicht befreien lassen, was aber im Falle des Einzelhandels "dumm" wäre. Erkundige Dich auch, ob Du Dich mit Deinem Gewerbe bei der IHK  anmelden musst. Grundsätzlich ist eine Finanzspritze (Zuschuß oder Übergang) für Einsteiger toll,  ist aber mit einer Menge Papierkram verbunden und vernebelt den Blick auf das Wesentliche, nämlich sich in jedem Augenblick klar zu sein, dass Geld verdient werden muss.

Stichwort Versicherung : Da ändert sich ne Menge, Einiges habe ich mal hier zusammengetragen :http://phreekz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=22

mfg chmee


----------



## Chuck Liddell (11. April 2008)

Von der Ust werde ich mich auf jeden Fall befreien lassen, aus folgenden Gründen:

1. Ich rechne damit dass mein Kundenstamm überwiegend aus Privatpersonen bestehen wird und ich somit auch evtl. etwas günstiger meine Produkte anbieten kann

2. ich planne erstmal keine großen Anschaffungen, ich werde erstmal meinen privaten PC nutzen, ein Büro werde ich erstmal auch nicht mieten

3. Ich werde Produkte auch von Privatpersonen einkaufen und dort nützt mit die Steuerpflicht auch nichts da ich keine Vorsteuer abziehen kann


Etwas mehr macht mir sorgen, dass ich einen Steuerberater brauchen werde und dieser wahrscheinlich pro Monat so um die 200 € kosten wird

Ein Zuschuß vom Arbeitsamt gibts wie gesagt auch nicht, sonst wäre für einiges schon etwas leichter


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (11. April 2008)

Hallo!


Chuck Liddell hat gesagt.:


> Etwas mehr macht mir sorgen, dass ich einen Steuerberater brauchen werde und dieser wahrscheinlich pro Monat so um die 200 € kosten wird


Um da Geld zu sparen, könntest du mal hier vorbeischauen:
http://www.lhrd.de/seiten/mitgliedschaft/mitgliedsbeitraege.html

MfG Gerrit


----------



## chmee (11. April 2008)

Nun, wirst Du den Steuerbrater  denn jeden Monat benötigen ? Wenn Du Dich von der Umsatzsteuer befreien lässt, hast Du die Unterlagen zur Einkommenssteuer frisch zu machen. Setz ihn 2 mal im Jahr ran, und bereite die Unterlagen vor. Alles, was er nicht machen muss, kann er Dir auch nicht in Rechnung stellen. zB Ausgaben in einen Karton, Einnahmen in den Anderen, Kontoübersicht abheften, selbst ein bisschen Buch führen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Chuck Liddell (11. April 2008)

hm... das Stimmt wohl danke euch beiden für die Tipps

@Kryptaesthesie
sind die Mitgliedsbeiträge die dort stehen monatlich oder jährlich zu zahlen?


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (11. April 2008)

Chuck Liddell hat gesagt.:


> @Kryptaesthesie
> sind die Mitgliedsbeiträge die dort stehen monatlich oder jährlich zu zahlen?


Die Preisangaben sind jährlich zu zahlen.


----------



## iyotta (6. Juli 2008)

Chuck Liddell hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin durch googeln auf euer Forum aufmerksam geworden als ich, man denkt es kaum , auf der Suche nach Infos über Gewerbeanmeldung war. Ich hoffe dass ihr mir in dieser Hinsicht etwas helfen könnt.
> 
> ...



zu 1. Als Einzelhändler bist du auf jeden Fall Gewerbetreibender. Die Gewerbeanmeldung wird bei der zuständigen Gemeinde abgegeben. Gegenstand: Einzelhandel mit .....

zu 2. Falls du dein Gewerbe als Kleinunternehmer beginnst, musst du keine Umsatzsteuer bezahlen, darfst aber auch keine Vorsteuer geltend machen. Das muss bereits bei dem Fragebogen des FA erklärt werden.
Gewerbesteuer fällt nicht an, solange du innerhalb des Freibetrages bleibst (bis zu 24.500 pro Jahr Gewinn). Es fällt also nur Einkommensteuer an. 

zu 3. Da gibt es noch eine Menge zu beachten, z.B. Erstellung ordnungsgemäßer Rechnungen, richtige Impressumangaben, anständige Geschäftsbriefe, ausreichende Haftpflichtversicherung.


----------



## Chuck Liddell (13. August 2008)

Das hat jetzt zwar eine Weile gedauert aber jetzt will ich in der nächsten Woche ein Nebengewerbe anmelden. 
Was ich jetzt noch wissen möchte ist ob mir jemand ein Programm empfehlen kann mit dem ich Kundendaten verwalten kann, Bestellungen und Rechnungen ausdrucken und eine Einnahme Ausgabe Übersicht (oder wie das Ding heißt) fürs Finanzamt ausdrucken kann?

Außerdem hat ich noch eine Frage zur Garantie: Verstehe ich das richtig dass ich gebrauchte Artikel nur dann zurücknehmen muss wenn diese nicht der Beschreibung entsprechen?


----------



## vfl_freak (13. August 2008)

Hallo,

das ich vor gut 2 Jahren das Gleiche versucht habe, wie Du jetzt (Selbstständigkeit aus der Arbeitslosigkeit heraus - Internethandel - zuerst bei ebay),kann ich vor allem eines dazu raten: wenn Du Dir nicht sehr sicher bist, dass Du mit Deinen Produkten Erfolg hast, LASS ES Ich habe im Mai mit nicht unerheblichem Verlust "dicht gemacht"!!
Das verkaufen bei ebay als gewerblicher Händler wird immer schwieriger (durch Konkurenz, dadurch, dass viele lieber bei privaten bieten wollen, ständig steigende Gebühren etc.). Zudem gibt es Dutzende Fallstricke (steuerrechtlich, was den Internetauftritt betrifft und und und)

Programmtechnisch habe ich die einfachste Version von Lexware benutzt und damit meine Buchhaltung gut hinbekommen (leicht Vorkenntnisse sind hier immer von Vorteil). Dann brauchst Du den StB allenfalls noch einmal pro Jahr für die Abschlüsse!

BTW. in der IHK wirst Du automatisch Mitglied durch Deine Gewerbeanmeldung!! Die geht nicht nur ans FA, sondern eben auch an die IHK und bspw. an die zuständige Berufsgenossenschaft! Zudem scheint die IHK Deine Adresse dann lustig weiterzugeben, so dass Du mit Werbung aller Art zugemüllt wirst :suspekt:

Noch ein Satz zu Garantie: die wirst auf gebrauchte Ware vermutlich nicht müssen (und auch gar nicht können), falls ich mich nicht irre. Was Du aber auf * jeden Fall *als Gewerblicher leisten musst, ist die ein- bzw. zweijährige *Gewährleistung* 

Und neuerdings muss man auch für seine Verpackung beim Dualen System o. ä. lizenziert sein und dies öffentlich machen. Stichwort: Verpackungsverordnung .......

Mach wirklich sehr genau über alle rechtlichen Fragen schlau, sonst geht es in die berühmte Hose .....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Chuck Liddell (14. August 2008)

deswegen will ich auch klein Anfagen da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob sich das ganze rechnet und mit einem Nebengewerbe hab ich halt das kleinstmögliche Risiko, außerdem will ich nicht nur über ebay verkaufen sondern parallel auch meinen eigenen Onlineshop eröffnen

ich bin gerade auf der suche nach einem Anbieter, hat schon jemand von euch irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit diesem hier gemacht?
http://www.df.eu/germany/produkte/myhome.html

Meinst du diese Lexware Version? Wenn ja dann ist dieses Programm nicht geeignet für mich.
http://www.amazon.de/Lexware-buchha..._1_1?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1218707309&sr=8-1


----------



## chmee (14. August 2008)

Ich glaube, eine Software, die EÜR, Deinen Kundenstamm inklusive Briefwechsel und Geldeingang auf dem Konto stemmen kann, ist nicht billig. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass Gandke&Schubert (GS) ihre "einfache" EÜR für Lau rausgegeben haben ( GS EAR ). Ansonsten ist das genau das Metier von SAP, Datev und Co. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir um die Software weniger Sorgen machen als darum, Deine Idee wasserdicht zu bekommen. Allein den Online-Shop aufzusetzen ist schon ein Dschungel an Fallstricken, jeder Anwalt wartet auf Dich im Haifischbecken 

mfg chmee


----------



## vfl_freak (14. August 2008)

Moin,

naja, ich hatte schon eher an die Komplettlösung gedacht:
http://www.lexware.de/SID161.B5a11kikA88/shop/productDetails?orderNo=A09017&SubjectID=20

Da hast Du alles drin - inkl. Buchhaltung, Warenwirtschaft, Lagerverwaltung usw.
Die bieten auf der Seite auch kostenlose Downloads von Demos an. Sind quasi 30 Tage Vollversionen, in die man sich relativ leicht einarbeiten kann!

Sicher gibt es auch ähnliche Prodkte wie KHK etc. - das ist im Endeffekt auch ein wenig Geschmackssache. Muss jeder schauen, womit er besser klar kommt. 
Ich fand Lexware von der Programmoberfläche her am besten!!
Dort stellt Du am Anfang, wenn Du Deine Firma einrichtest,ein, ob Du EÜR oder die Doppik verwendst!!
Und sooo teuer ist das Programm mit rund 250 EUR (bei ebay oft deutlich günstiger!!) auch nicht 

Das mit dem Haifischbecken etc. kann ich bestätigen!!
Hatte in meinen zwei Jahren drei Abmahnung (2x allerdings ein Betrugsversuch, die erst nach Anzeige etc. erledigt waren) und mehrfach Last, dass irgendwer versuche, mit meinen Kontodaten Schindluder zu trieben (Online-Käufe auf anderen Websites etc.). Da musst Du dann jedesmal eine Strafanzeige stellen, um Dein abgebuchtes Geld wiederzubekommen usw. - nur Lauferei ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Chuck Liddell (14. August 2008)

das Problem ist das Lexware wohl keine einfache EÜR macht und ich will mich halt von der Umsatzsteuer befreien lassen so dass ich nur eine einfache EÜR brauche

dass der Onlineshop das schwierigste an der ganze sache ist, ist mir schon klar, aber nur bei ebay etwas anzubieten ist halt auch nicht die Lösung


----------

